# Trying to catch my own swarm - help!



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

You may not have gotten the queen. Shake/brush them all off. Nuc big enough for swarm?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is something to try...
Go get a frame of open larva from a hive in your yard, and shake all the bees off of it. Then hold it up against the swarm ball for a few minutes, then once it is covered in bees, put it in the nuc. Perhaps the queen will be attracted to the beeless frame of open larva and will hitch a ride to the nuc. Then watch the entrance activity for signs she is in there, such as fanning at the entrance and bees coming in from the swarm ball. You could also try it with that drawn frame with some honey in it that you have in the nuc. Also, make sure the nuc is large enough cavity to hold the swarm ball.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Saw off the branch there landing on and place it in front of the box your trying to get them in. There returning due to queen pheromones on the branch


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I like Rays Idea. I think you aren't getting the queen. The swarm I caught today was also in a cedar, luckily it was only about 4-5 ft tall and spindly. I cut it down with shears, carried it to the box, shook the ball on top of the frames, and within 30 the clump that fell when I cut the sapling, and the rest that didn't make it in the box, had found it and marched on in. Good Luck. G


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

RobA said:


> Is there anything else I can do? Just wait? Shake them again? Should I have nuc box loaded with frames?


I like to shake them on top of the frames, watch the ball ooze in. Good luck. G


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

all of the above plus 3 or 4 drops of lemon grass oil on top of about 3 of the frames.


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Same thing happened to my last year. I definitely had the queen but they kept going back to that same spot. If I had to do it all over again I would have put them in a nuc with a frame of old brood comb along with a wheel excluder. Keep the queen hostage in the nuc for a few days should help.


----------



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I got them. I'm new to this and it was a bit nerve wracking. I was very lucky to have been near the hives when they swarmed.

I wasn't shaking the swarm hard enough at first. I don't think I ever got the queen in the nuc. A few more vigorous shakes did the trick. Some bees were still going back to the branch where the swarm initially was so I smoked it a bit. All good.

Unfortunately the nuc is not in a good spot. I have a new hive stand ready but it is 100 yards away. I am going to seal the nuc up after dark and move it. I'm hoping the new hive hasn't oriented to the new spot yet.

Saltybee made a good point - how do you know if a swarm is too big for a nuc?


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Keep your eye on them. Swarms are notoriously very fast comb builders. Don't let them outgrow that box. I would get a full sized hive ready for them. In a week they will likely need to be transferred. How big was the swarm?


----------



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a new hive box ready. Seems tricky whether to give them too much space or too little. The 5-frame nuc has only 1 drawn frame in it. The other 4 are new. 

How big? Maybe football sized.


----------



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

Do you think it's safe to move it 100 yards after dark tonight?


----------



## BSnyder (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, just close the entrance with a rag or foam and move. Let them settle down a few minutes and open the entrance. Just don't drop the nuc.


----------



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I just moved the nuc to the hive stand. I'll keep on eye on it and switch it over to a 8-frame deep setup when they look crowded.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

One other thing I would do - place a large brushy branch in front of them when you move them - the bees will see the new blockage when they come out to fly - they will automatically re-orient the hives new position - in a couple of days remove the branch - don't block off the entrance though


----------

